# Western Show Questions



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

What classes are there for western and what so they consist of. I'm not talking Rodeo, not ready for that yet. Also I am interested in Halter and horsemanship, but it has been years since I have done these and I do not remember much. All of my under saddle showing has been English and was hoping that someone could explain the Western Classes and what is expected for each. Thanks guys you are a huge help!


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

*bump* no help here?


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Horsemanship is judged on the horsemanship abilities of the rider using western tack. This class is divided into 2 sections. Individually riders must follow a prescribed pattern. Riders could be asked to walk,jog,or lope their horses in a straight line, curve or any combination.finalists from the first portion of the class are then asked back into the arena as a group to showtheir horses on the rail. judges pay close attention to the rider's body positions,how they sit a saddle and their ability yo control the horse.

Halter is a class judged on the horse's conformation. the classes are divided by age and sex.

Showmanship focuses on the exibitor's ability to fit and show a horse.judges evaluate the grooming and fitting of the horse, and the expertise of doing the pattern that is permitted.

Western Pleasure is one of the most popular classes.top western pleasure horses should be as the name implies a pleasure to ride. They should carry their heads topline and move correctly.they go on the rail at all times. they are judged on quality of movement and consistency of gaits.

Trail classes you have obstacles to do such as passing through gates and crossing bridges.trail judges focus on the skill of the horse to handle certain situations that might occur on an outdoor trail ride.scoring is based on the horse's willingness,ease and grace in negotiating the course.

Western Riding is a pattern laid out by colored cones,western riding horses are evaluated on precise lead changes using both hind and front legs. horses must also change gaits.
Hope this helps!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Also there's many more,but they would be in a rodeo like ranch sorting or working cow horse.


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

thank you, that definalty clears up quite a bit.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

ur welcome. I try to since i'm new to forums.lol.Plus it's 6:32 in the morning.


----------



## mygoldfish (Mar 18, 2008)

in addition to the classes diamonr4ever mentioned, there is also western equitation. the rider is judged on their equitation and ability to ride and control their horse based on western equitation guidelines. 

also, showmanship and, i believe, halter, can be shown in english attire. if you are showing in showmanship in english, it's basically the same except you're wearing english clothes and a helmet instead of a western hat, and your horse wears a bridle (english, of course) instead of a show halter. i know showmanship is like that; i'm not sure about halter, but i'm sure if would be fine. you'd probably have to check with the specific show's rules.


----------

